# Bulk oil supplier in the UK???



## tainay (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi all, I'm new to this forum and this is my first post 

I've been soaping for 2 years and keep buying 1kg tub of coconut and palm oils form a supplier. Recently I realized the price was actually very expensive :? (both around £8 for 1kg tub). Now I'm considering to buy in bulk but couldn't find any local/online bulk sellers.

Anyone know any UK suppliers for coconut + palm oil?

Thanks for all of your help in advance


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 16, 2013)

I don't know how their prices compare to others, but I like Gracefruit.


----------



## nframe (Oct 16, 2013)

I get stuff from http://soapmakers-store.com/.  Coconut oil costs £3.20 a kg and Palm oil is £2.50 a kilo.
Where in the UK do you live?


----------



## tainay (Oct 16, 2013)

nframe said:


> I get stuff from http://soapmakers-store.com/.  Coconut oil costs £3.20 a kg and Palm oil is £2.50 a kilo.
> Where in the UK do you live?



I live in Sheffield and tried very hard to find local suppliers. I had a look on soapmakers store and the price seems very good. How about the quality of their stuff? X


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## tainay (Oct 16, 2013)

nframe said:


> I get stuff from http://soapmakers-store.com/.  Coconut oil costs £3.20 a kg and Palm oil is £2.50 a kilo.
> Where in the UK do you live?



BTW, do you know how can I view each item's detail? I couldn't find any item page apart from a list of what they have under each category.


----------



## nframe (Oct 17, 2013)

It's not the best designed website in my opinion but they are reasonably priced.  If I remember well, they also take a while to deliver the goods.
To see details of each item, click on "contents" (near the top on the right handside) and from there click on what you want and it takes you to the details.  Let me know if you have any more problems.  Good luck!


----------



## Saswede (Oct 17, 2013)

I use Soapmakers store, and have the oils shipped over to France because their prices and quality are good - and I've never been disappointed that the shipping was slow.  I'd recommend them wholeheartedly!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## tainay (Oct 19, 2013)

nframe said:


> It's not the best designed website in my opinion but they are reasonably priced.  If I remember well, they also take a while to deliver the goods.
> To see details of each item, click on "contents" (near the top on the right handside) and from there click on what you want and it takes you to the details.  Let me know if you have any more problems.  Good luck!



Thanks for your help, I finally can view each item :0) the price is good and will order some to try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------

